

Slides before Powerpoint - rameadows
http://blog.duarte.com/2012/11/back-to-the-future-slides-before-powerpoint/

======
saurik
I would argue that the analog of "thrown together in an hour" PowerPoint
presentations is not a professionally made stack of 35mm slides, but instead
something more akin to an overhead projector: you could easily type them in
your office and could make on-the-fly changes (albeit the result would be
blatant it the slides weren't already hand-written).

